# pull down shelf hardware?



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

Has anyone seen (or jury rigged) shelf hardware that could be pulled down and out (or just down) with a heavy item (my small air compressor) on the shelf? Shelf height over my bench is 8' and I'd like to keep it that way, except if I need the compressor. Tiny shop so every inch counts.

I know there are things with pulleys-I was hoping for something spring loaded so I could just reach up and pull it down into position.

These things exist for kitchen cabinets to go UP-lifting a stand mixer out of a base cabinet. I haven't found anything that goes DOWN.

Thanks


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

I have installed these before in kitchens… not sure if that would be any good to you. poke around Richeleu's site and you might find something to suit your needs. You cannot order direct from the site unfortunately because you need an account but you can find a local retailer to order through if you find something that works.
http://www.richelieu.com/ca/en/category/kitchen/upper-cabinets-storage-systems/pull-down-mechanism/pull-down-shelf/1033986


----------



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion. I think I happened on these at rev-a-shelf and was shocked to see a $4-500 price tag. If you are disabled and need accessible shelving, they are merciless with the pricing.

I think I'm just going to add an outlet with a switch and leave the compressor "on" with a hose attached. It's not that far up so this should work out.


----------

